# Buying a Digital Camera



## jackal_79 (Apr 2, 2010)

Can someone help me with buying a digital camera?.I need a camera which can take pictures in 1080P.Is there a buying guide somewhere that i can refer to?My budget won't go more than 12K


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 2, 2010)

Be a little more specific with what you have in mind.
Like how much MegaPixels Count/ Resolution, Zooming, Sensor Size are you looking for?
1080p term is used for videos and movies while recording/watching. 
I'd say, Try Google for searching more on Digital Camera specs and terminologies. You might get amazing knowledge and info there. Set your focus on some particular brands and then think what exactly are you looking for. 
If you want suggestions and experts advice, you can then ask in here. We'll do the best we can.


----------



## anni (Apr 2, 2010)

try kodak v1003


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 2, 2010)

for around 12k, nuthing beats the VFM of Fujifilm S2000HD.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 3, 2010)

mayanksharma said:


> Be a little more specific with what you have in mind.
> Like how much MegaPixels Count/ Resolution, Zooming, Sensor Size are you looking for?
> 1080p term is used for videos and movies while recording/watching.
> I'd say, Try Google for searching more on Digital Camera specs and terminologies. You might get amazing knowledge and info there. Set your focus on some particular brands and then think what exactly are you looking for.
> If you want suggestions and experts advice, you can then ask in here. We'll do the best we can.


i'm a newbie and i would like to have an expert advice on selecting a  new digital camera for starters.My only idea now is to have a camera  which can capture images of hd quality.So please advice!


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 5, 2010)

pseudo slr(ultra zoom) camera from any good manufacturer like kodak,nikon etc
Best to learn photography and then advance to a d-slr camera.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 5, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> pseudo slr(ultra zoom) camera from any good manufacturer like kodak,nikon etc
> Best to learn photography and then advance to a d-slr camera.


Can you give me some specific models?


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 6, 2010)

Kodak Z1015is or Z980
nikon L110 or P90 or L100 or P100
panasonic FZ35 or FZ28


Thet all are very cool model check out there reviews and buy the one best suited you and is in your budget.
*www.jjmehta.com/index.html this might help you


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 8, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Kodak Z1015is or Z980
> nikon L110 or P90 or L100 or P100
> panasonic FZ35 or FZ28
> 
> ...




some of the models given above are costing around 20 K.Can you suggest models below 15K?


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 8, 2010)

Below 15k :
If size Does not matter then :

Nikon L110
Fujifilm S2000HD
Canon Sx120IS

If size matter :
Canon Sx120IS
Canon IXUS110IS


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 11, 2010)

Among 

Nikon L110
Fujifilm S2000HD
Canon Sx120IS

which is good and why? Can some one explain?


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 11, 2010)

fujifilm s2000hd is not that good camera

nikon L110 will be the best option.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 12, 2010)

will nikon L110 allow me to take pictures in 1080P ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 12, 2010)

Nikon L110 will allow you to take pictures in 2 x 1080P ....its a good cam !!


----------



## bhaskar (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi , i want one camera in 10-11k range... plz any suggestions... Betwn Nikon S4000 and Sony W320, whc wl be better???


----------

